# problème ipod shuffle



## suvalawan (31 Mai 2009)

bjr à tous, voilà mon problème: j'ai laissé mon shuffle quelque temps sans m'en servir et quand j'ai voulu le recharger, il ne s'allume plus du tout et itunes me dit (quand je le connecte sur sa base) "itunes ne peut reconnaître cet ipod pour le moment etc....).
quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider à le refaire fonctionner, merci.


----------



## suvalawan (2 Juin 2009)

personne por m'aider !!!


----------



## Amandine57 (3 Juin 2009)

Bonjour !
Normalement quand l'IPod est complètement déchargé il faut lui laisser le temps de se recharger et ensuite seulement ITunes le reconnaîtra.
Sinon vas voir dans l'aide d'Apple par ici.
Voilà, j'espère que j'ai pu t'aider, tiens moi au courant.
Bon courage et à bientôt !


----------



## suvalawan (3 Juin 2009)

merci de m'avoir répondu. Je viens de lire les conseils de dépannage dans le lien que tu m'as envoyé, et j'ai donc branché mon shuffle sur une prise usb directe de ma carte mère. Il est sur off et aucun voyant ne sallume pour le moment, par contre dés que je le connecte i tunes démarre avec tj le même mess d'erreur.
je vais attendre jusqu'a demain matin pour voir si il veut bien se recharger. je te tiens au courant.
merci encore


----------



## Amandine57 (3 Juin 2009)

Pas de problème, c'est avec plaisir ! 
Tiens moi au courant et sinon on essaiera de trouver autre chose  ! 
A bientôt !


----------



## suvalawan (3 Juin 2009)

il est 23h30 mon shuffle est tiède mais tj rien ne marche aucun voyant ne clignotte. je vais arrêter mon ordi et je le rallumerai demain, mais apparemment ça ne fonctionne tj pas.


----------



## Amandine57 (4 Juin 2009)

As tu la possibilité d'essayer avec un autre câble d'alimentation ?
Si aucun voyant ne s'allume cela signifie certainement que l'IPod ne se charge pas ce qui expliquerai le problème ?
D'ailleurs c'est quelle version de IPod shuffle ?


----------



## suvalawan (4 Juin 2009)

il a chargé toute la journée et tj rien. je vais essayer de me faire préter une autre base. c'est le shuffle 2éme génération.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h24 ----------

oui mais si le cordon ne fonctionnait pas, pourquoi chaques fois que je l'enlève et que je le remet sur sa base itunes s'ouvre?????


----------



## Amandine57 (4 Juin 2009)

Effectivement c'est bizarre mais n'écartons aucune hypothèse.
Ton IPod est-il encore sous garantie ?
Si oui je crois qu'un petit coup de téléphone à Apple s'impose. Il pourrait s'agir d'un problème de batterie.


----------



## suvalawan (5 Juin 2009)

je l'ai acheté à noël dernier chez amazon .fr, c'est garantie combien de temps: 1 an je suppose?
 faut il que je m'adresse à amazon ou directement chez apple.
je vais essayer de retrouver les papiers.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h11 ----------

au fait j'ai dit une bétise c'est un 4eme génération


----------



## Amandine57 (5 Juin 2009)

Bonjour !
Je crois que tu devrais appeler Apple directement, tu leur explique le problème.
Normalement il est encore garanti donc ils devraient te le réparer.
Je ne connais pas le numéro mais va voir sur leur site dans la rubrique aide.
N'hésite pas à insister.
Bon courage et tiens nous au courant de ce qu'ils te diront.
A bientôt !


----------



## suvalawan (6 Juin 2009)

j'ai changé la base et sa ne fonctionne tj pas. par contre j'ai cherché le numéro de tél pour les réparations sous  garantie mais c'est vraiment pas clair du tout.


----------



## Amandine57 (7 Juin 2009)

Bonjour !
Alors effectivement au niveau des numéros ça n'est pas très clair mais je pense qu'il faut téléphoner ici
Au pire ils te communiqueront le bon numéro si ce n'est pas eux qui peuvent te répondre.
Bon courage, à bientôt !


----------

